
NFL Game Pass went down for last 5 minutes of Super Bowl - veidr
https://twitter.com/search
======
veidr
Oh, the posted link didn't work because it needs the query params (T_T),
should be:

[https://twitter.com/search?q=%23nflgamepass&src=typed_query](https://twitter.com/search?q=%23nflgamepass&src=typed_query)

I post this here because it seems to have been a massive outage, but NFL Game
Pass isn't saying anything about it so far beyond this terse "we will update
when more info becomes available" note:

[https://support.nflgamepass.com/hc/en-
gb/articles/3600079213...](https://support.nflgamepass.com/hc/en-
gb/articles/360007921300-Technical-update-11-20-CET-3-February-2020-Super-
Bowl)

The stream was disrupted for a few minutes during the first quarter of the
game, but then started working again. That turned out to be foreshadowing,
though, as it went down again a few minutes before the game ended and was down
throughout the rest of the game, including the decisive come-from-behind
victory.

I wonder how many users were affected (but I'm guessing a _lot_ ).

